# trimmers de un capacitor variable



## Fabiola (Oct 19, 2009)

Tengo un capacitor variable en un rceptor de AM, asi que es de esos cuadraditos y lo tengo conectado a un radio de AM (el radio funciona bien a grandes rasgos) y busco ajustar este radio a que de TODAS las frecuencias de la banda comercial pudan escucharse. Ajusto la bote principal pero aun asi no puedo escuchar las primeras estaciones (560 AM)y esta a su limite mínimo, asi que supongo que tiene que ver con los pequeños 4 tornillitos que estan en el capacitor variable por que los he movido y noto una mejoria peroo aun asi no es suficiente. Asíi que como debo moverlos? cuales pertenecen a la sintonía y cuales al oscilador??


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 22, 2009)

Hola Fabiola

Ve el Archivo adjunto. tal vez te sirva para identificar los trimers del capacitor variable

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## exetv (Oct 30, 2009)

consulto, los condensadores variables de colores ceramicos murata que potencia aguantan? tengo un lineal de 5watt, podre usarlos a la salida?desde ya gracias, saludos.


----------



## tiago (Oct 30, 2009)

Hay varias potencias,pon una foto,yo tengo algunos de plastico que aguantasn 10 watt, y otros ceramicos desde 5 watt a 90 watt,los trimmer pequeños ceramicos ya empezan a calentarse demasiado a los 6-7 watt,aunque hay excepciones.
Venga esa foto.


----------



## exetv (Oct 31, 2009)

hola tiago, justamente son los chicos mas comunes, los que aparecen anteriormente en esta pagina (pdf) son los ceramicos murata de 6mm,hasta que potencia aguantaran en vhf?  se aguantaran 3watt? saludos.


----------



## tiago (Nov 1, 2009)

Uff,son muy chiquitines,yo mas de 3 watt no les pondria,tengo un amplificador que los lleva a la entrada, pero el maximo que tiene de entrada es de 1'5 watt.
De todos modos,hasta que no hagas la prueba no sabras con certeza.
Saludos.


----------



## exetv (Nov 1, 2009)

bueno mil gracias tiago, lo voy a probar que ver que pasa pero los otros trimmer que son mejores en mi ciudad son re dificil de conseguir, pero voy a probar igual, mil gracias, saludos.


----------

